# Help with uTorrent



## no1dea (May 28, 2006)

Am losing it with utorrent right now!! Cant seem to get the connection port right every port i test comes up with error. Starting to think it might be a bit deeper than that. Help please:


----------



## no1dea (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.

Checking port 15975 on 58.165.187.20...

Error! Port 15975 does not appear to be open.

Please see www.portforward.com for more information about how to map a port.

Please make absolutely sure that PeerGuardian2 or Protowall is allowing utorrent.com (208.99.198.134) in either of those programs. Those of you using ipfilter.dat should make sure the list does not include the website's IP. After making sure of this, re-run this test by refreshing the page (F5).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You missed the forum rules on the way in, we provide no assistance with P2P applications here.


----------

